

Jonathan Corbet, LWN editor-in-chief, has cancer - JoshTriplett
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/594980/3f601326a3ecab62/

======
arunc
Very sad news. His wife died of cancer too. Hope he gets well soon.

------
wowsig
"Step away from the keyboard and get outdoors, eat your vegetables, keep up
with your health screenings."

Get well soon buddy!

------
arjn
Damn cancer!

All the best to Jonathan, I hope he gets over it soon.

------
jestinjoy1
Very very sad news. His book LDD helped me a lot in my studies.

------
kercker
His kernel articles on LWN are great. Sad news.

